# Eggs ( in or out of the fridge)



## csalt (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you keep your eggs in or out of the fridge? I keep 6 out of the fridge and the rest on the bottom shelf of the fridge( where raw food goes).
When you boil them do you boil them from cold or from boiling water?


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 26, 2007)

I keep them in the fridge, but bring them to room temp before cooking.

For boiling, I always start with room temp eggs and cold water.


----------



## desertland (Apr 26, 2007)

I always keep all my eggs in the fridge (the main part).  I always thought they would go bad if you kept them outside


----------



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2007)

I never, never store my eggs out of the refrigerator.  Too much risk of spoiling, especially in the warmer months.  Our house isn't air-conditioned and the temps here get to and stay in the 90s or higher from June through late September.  I'd end up with near-boiled eggs.

It's just not safe.  Eggshells are made up of tons and tons of tiny pores, which are tiny doors waiting for "uglies" to walk through.

In the refrigerator, I keep mine in the carton they came in from the store/market and then on the lower shelf of the refrigerator, which is almost the coldest part.

When I boil them, I take them directly from the refrigerator, cover with cold water to at least 1 inch over, then boil them.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 26, 2007)

I keep all my eggs in the fridge, when I bake, I take what I need out in the morning to get to room temp..  When I boil eggs ( fresh ones don't peel as easily)put in pan - cover w/cold water bring to boil with your lid on.   If you have an electric stove as I, turn off heat, leave on burner for twenty mins. drain and run cold water over them.
Done !


----------



## csalt (Apr 26, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I keep all my eggs in the fridge, when I bake, I take what I need out in the morning to get to room temp.. When I boil eggs ( fresh ones don't peel as easily)put in pan - cover w/cold water bring to boil with your lid on. If you have an electric stove as I, turn off heat, leave on burner for twenty mins. drain and run cold water over them.
> Done !


 
How long do you do yours for a nice soft boiled egg?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

I put eggs out if I have need of them like making muffins.  I keep them stored in their carton on the middle shelf beside the wall.  That is where they are safe from getting crushed.  

I put my cold eggs in a pan of cold water and turn the burner on medium.  Eventually it comes to a boil with no cracks.  I slow boil for about 15 minutes and then leave the eggs in the hot water until it is warm.  They are easier to peel when they cool down this way.  

Is it better to fry eggs at room temperature?  I know they scramble better at room temperature.  I usually break them into a bowl while I am fixing other things and the yolks blend better than when they are frigid cold.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2007)

Eggs spoil 7 times faster at room temperature than at fridge temps.  In other words, they do a week's worth of aging in a day.  I see no reason to keep eggs out of the fridge.  If you need room temp eggs for a recipe, then just take theat many out for the recipe.

I start cold eggs in hot tap water, bring it to a boil, boil for 10 minutes and move them to ice water.


----------



## csalt (Apr 26, 2007)

According to this link, eggs should come out of the fridge about 20 mins before use. 
egg recipes - beginners, quick meals, slimming, entertaining, cooking tips


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 26, 2007)

I always keep all my eggs in the fridge.  It's just not worth the risk of spoilage/illness.

In fact, when I used to raise chickens, during the spring/summer I'd collect eggs 3-4 times a day to get them out of the warm temps & refrigerated asap.  Since I also had a rooster, this made constant collection even more important!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2007)

Eggs from the store I put in the fridg.
Eggs from the chickens... I put on the cupboard.

If you ever travel to Mexico or Greece.. you'll find all the eggs on the shelf.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> ...If you ever travel to Mexico or Greece.. you'll find all the eggs on the shelf.


 

But that doesn't make it right.  Eggs qill spoil much faster at room temperature than under refrigeration.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> But that doesn't make it right. Eggs qill spoil much faster at room temperature than under refrigeration.


 
Provided you live in a country that has electricity, refrigerators, and ice.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 27, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Provided you live in a country that has electricity, refrigerators, and ice.


 
Good point StirBlue


----------



## licia (Apr 27, 2007)

Breezy, I didn't understand your last paragraph.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 27, 2007)

Eggs are not kept refrigerated in England.  When I first came here to visit and we went to the supermarket I about freaked out when I saw all the eggs on shelves...just like canned food!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't know if this is true, but I would imagine that the cultures who do not refrigerate eggs, would use the eggs in a timely manner, so that leaving the eggs out is not a health issue.  Any one know if this is true?


----------



## maris (Apr 27, 2007)

Good afternoon Everyone.. eggs aren't refrigerated here in Athens Greece either


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 27, 2007)

Eggs that are unwashed keep for weeks unrefrigerated--they are made to last.  A hen lays her eggs one a day, and does not begin setting to hatch them until she has 10 or a dozen.  The eggs HAVE to last that long or you wouldn't have any chickies.

Washed eggs are different-- the natural coating that keeps them from drying out has been washed off.  Even so, they generally dry out before they spoil. Grocery store eggs are washed--they have to be, in the US.

Most rotten eggs are rotten because the hen has a disease that causes the eggs to addle, and they rot quite quickly, refrigerated or not.

Signed, 

sparrowgrass 
former USDA egg and poultry inspector.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2007)

Sparrowgrass or anyone else:

I'm trying to understand why you would choose to leave eggs unrefrigerated if you have the option of refrigeration.  Is there some benefit to leaving eggs unrefrigerated that I'm not aware of?


----------



## csalt (Apr 27, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is true, but I would imagine that the cultures who do not refrigerate eggs, would use the eggs in a timely manner, so that leaving the eggs out is not a health issue. Any one know if this is true?


 
In the UK the eggs are quality and date stamped Lion quality eggs - the mark of standards and safety on egg shells and egg boxes

I used to buy eggs from a ' side of the road' supplier til I discovered that they weren't all they were cracked up to be! so now only buy those with the Lion stamp on from the supermarket.


----------

